# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  photobucket

## mariakappa



----------


## akoylini

βερα στο δεξι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
no comments!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

ειναι τρελος αυτος.... χα αχ αχ αχ αχ χα χα χαχ αχ αχα

----------


## akoylini

δεν μπορω να ξεχωρισω κ τι πουλι κραταει,θαμπωθηκα απο το χρυσο...................μην πω κ για το νυχη!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mariakappa

χαχαχα οπως βλεπεις ειμαι παντα ετοιμη για καθε φωτογραφηση.

----------


## akoylini

ε καλα τωρα,μιλησε ο Πειραιας!!!!!!!!!

----------


## panos70

Για τα ποδαρακια που εχουν ποδαγρα δεν ειπατε παιδια ,.................και το νυχι θελει διορθωμα και καλυτερο βαψιμο ποιο μοντερνο

----------


## mariakappa

πανο η φωτογραφια ειναι παλια.το πουλι ειναι καλα και ζει ευτυχισμενο με αλλα του ειδους του.εγω εδω δοκιμη στο photobucket εκανα.

----------


## akoylini

Δοκιμη στο photobucket το λεμε  εδω στον Πειραια,να ξερετε.................

----------

